# Atv flash et iTunes match



## ARnooo (25 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,J'ai installé atv flash lorsque mon Apple Tv était en version 4.3
Aujourd'hui je souhaite activer iTunes match mais il n'apparaît pas dans général/iTunesStore
Dois je pour cela réinitialiser l'Apple Tv dans sa dernière version, le jailbreaker à nouveau et réinstaller atv flash pour profiter de iTunes match?
Merci


----------

